# Whittaker Farm's Vineyard



## Corley5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Some pics of our vineyard establishment. The 1st pic is setting posts last year. The second pic is of Aaron with the very first vine planted. A Kay Gray. The second, third and fourth pics are of planting vines and posts this year. The fifth is of both this year's and last years crop of posts. The final one is of the Mankar sprayer we use to control vegetation in the vine rows. The vines are doing well. I've sprayed for rose chafers twice and am waiting for my Gripples to start putting up wire


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. Please keep this thread going on updates and progress. Awesome start of a nice vineyard you have.


----------



## Corley5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank You. I need to get some updated pics of the vine's growth and will post them :> as well as other progress


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us. I bet they are growing now!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2012)

Now those are some post. Very nice!


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice looking vineyard!!! I bet they look wonderful now!!


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting, look forward to more progress photos.


----------



## BobF (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice. Seeing this makes me want to start grapes, but the spray schedule has me put off.


----------



## txwineguy (Jun 13, 2012)

Great looking area!!


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 13, 2012)

wish i had enough room to put in a couple rows of vines. good work


----------

